# SAND, SHELL AND SURF at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

​
*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
July 23, 2018
*

*THE GUIDE REPORT​**THURSDAY - July 19th*
*Capt. Perry Rankin* - Today was wading with artificial bait day with Jeff, Eric, David, and Taylor. They all worked hard throughout the day, and it was a grind. However, they ended their day with some nice fish and some great fun. Everyone had a good time catching!






​
*FRIDAY - July 20th*
*Capt. Doug Russell* - My party of three today from the Todd H. group was actually able to get a little bit of a break from the searing heat. The decided to wade fish with lures, as well as with live bait, and had a much cooler time of things over that simply fishing out of the boat. The three of them each managed their own trout limit, some of which were pretty decent fish. I think they all had a good time today, and I hope they get to come back to see us soon!






​
*SATURDAY - July 21st*
*Capt. Steve Boldt* - Great trout action this morning with these guys. Not only did they manage a three-man trout limit, they also experience a Texas slam with one of them catching trout, redfish, and flounder. It turned out being a pretty nice day for being so darned hot outside. This same crew of mine will be back at them strong again tomorrow, so we hope things turn out as good as they did today!






​
*Capt. Doug Russell* - This morning was a true grind from the time we dropped the boat into the water - we just couldnâ€™t find the bite to save our lives. With a quick phone call, and a lot of teamwork, we made a day that started out agonizingly slow come together with quick trout limits for everyone aboard. It's not always what you know, but who you know (and I'm not ashamed to admit it)!






​
*Capt. Billy Freudensprung* - Had a fun day today with Robert, Kevin and Nathan at BFL. We tried reviving the big redfish, but between the extreme heat and the fight, the fish was just too exhausted and didnâ€™t make it. This big fish will now become a prized trophy for this happy guest!






​
*SAND, SHELL AND BEACH​*The remainder of July could be windy, or it could be hot. Or, it could be windy and hot! Regardless, the wind typically begins subsiding right around this time each year, and even more so as we move into August and September. Trout-green water over sand and shell should still be some of your primary targets right now, with serious thoughts of getting out into the surf whenever the wind will allow.

Until the wind stops blowing, however, anglers should look for places to fish wherever thereâ€™s ample wind protection - a southern shoreline, a secluded back lake, or even the Intracoastal Waterway (ICW) on occasion. But, wherever it is you end up, you should do whatever possible to wade in trout-green water containing pods of baitfish that are swimming above sand or shell. The seemingly endless miles of southern shoreline along Matagorda Island represents one of the most popular retreats from the wind. And, as previously mentioned, the back lakes are also a popular destination during summertime windy conditions.

Once we begin seeing a calm day here and there, turn to the surf for some hot action. Youâ€™ll find beautiful water and an abundance of wildlife, both in and out of the water. The surf is always fun because you never seem to know whatâ€™s in store for you - it could mean big reds in the first gut, or it may mean hefty trout out deep underneath top water baits. Whatever the case, the effort is always fun. Learn to look for the presence of sitting or flying birds, baitfish activity, and good water clarity.

If you enjoy using artificial lures, youâ€™ll really like throwing top water baits into a calm July or August surf. Start each morning in the surf using them - begin shallow and gradually work your way out to deeper water later in the morning. If you donâ€™t draw a strike on top, revert to one of your favorite twitch baits or plastic tails. Either way, thereâ€™s a lot to look forward to with regards to surf possibilities for the next couple months. Enjoy, and be safe!

*NOW BOOKING DUCK HUNTS FOR THE 2018-19 SEASON​*



For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.

Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.

The dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina.

*BFL's GRASS ROOTS WADE FISHING WITH LURES SPECIAL​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018






​
*HEREâ€™S WHAT SOME RECENT GUESTS HAD TO SAY...​*_Your staff is amazing - very proactive and genuine, and all are great ambassadors for your business! Wow! The ladies who hosted and fed us are a class act! - *Christopher S. 7/22/18*

The classiest Lodge I've ever been to. The food is truly 6-star, and the staff is great, not to mention the beautiful lodging. Capt. Perry Rankin was awesome, and was like a machine when it came to what to do and when! I was more comfortable than any facility I've ever stayed at. The precision and quality of the staff was top-notch! - *John W. 7/22/18*

You guys nailed everything! Unbelievably the best food of any ranch, lodge or restaurant I have ever been to! Capt. Perry Rankin was also awesome in every respect! Spot on - better than any other place Iâ€™ve been to, and the food and the staff were absolutely amazing! - *Chad W. 7/22/18*_

*FIVE-DAY WEATHER FORECAST​**Monday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 92F. Winds SSW at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 92F. Winds SSW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 92F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
A few clouds from time to time. High 92F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. High 91F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to occasionally moderate onshore flow will persist through Monday. A weak cold front will move into Southeast and Central Texas by Tuesday and Wednesday. This will result in weak onshore flow and flatter seas on Tuesday and Wednesday. Moisture will be sufficient on Tuesday and Wednesday to generate isolated showers and thunderstorms over the coastal waters. Onshore flow will increase slightly by Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 89.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Jul 23, 2018 by Santos P. on BAY FLATS LODGE
This was my second time visiting and I was still blown away with the food, service and the hospitality! I love the sandwiches we had for lunch - I could eat two next time! You guys are doing it right - keep everything the way it is! - Santos P. 7/23/18

Jul 23, 2018 by Brent M. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Harold Dworaczyk was great! Great property, and good ice machines! - Brent M. 7/23/18

Jul 23, 2018 by Jacob S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Everyone was so kind and fun! Capt. Jeremy McClelland worked hard in order to make sure we caught fish! We thought our room was as nice as any five-star room we have ever stayed in! - Jacob S. 7/23/18

Jul 22, 2018 by Shane D. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Capt. Jeremy McClelland is a great guide! I will be back! - Shane D. 7/22/18

Jul 22, 2018 by Christopher S. on BAY FLATS LODGE
Your staff is amazing - very proactive and genuine, and all are great ambassadors for your busIness! Wow! The ladies who hosted and fed us are a class act! - Christopher S. 7/22/18

Jul 22, 2018 by John W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
The classiest Lodge I've ever been to. The food is truly 6-star, and staff is great, not to mention the beautiful lodging. Capt. Perry Rankin was awesome, and was like a machine when it came to what to do and when! I was more comfortable than any facility I've ever stayed at. The precision and quality of the staff was top-notch! - John W. 7/22/18

Jul 22, 2018 by Chad W. on BAY FLATS LODGE
You guys nailed everything! Unbelievably the best food of any ranch, lodge or restaurant I have ever been to! Capt. Perry Rankin was also awesome in every respect! Spot on - better than any other place Iâ€™ve been to, and the food and the staff were absolutely amazing! - Chad W. 7/22/18

Jul 21, 2018 by Jimmy J. on BAY FLATS LODGE
No suggestions for improvement - spot on guys! - Jimmy J. 7/21/18


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*BCT*

As we continue to relish in all that our great fisheries have to offer, it is important for us to realize the necessity for replenishing that natural resource that we have enjoyed for so many years, and that is why Bay Flats Lodge has partnered with CCA Texas and their National Habitat Program, the Building Conservation Trust.

If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous efforts.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Vacation Getaway*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Redfish action with top water lures*

Wade fishing blue chrome super spook's up tight to adjacent shorelines found brute redfish just below pods of swimming mullet. Clown colored she dog top water lures tricked several redfish in the mid-twenty-inch class along with releasing reds just shy of the slot. There was a non-existent pattern to the bite, strikes and blow ups'. When you leased expected a blow-up it would happen. Just when you thought you were in the "Sweet spot" nothing seemed to pan out.


----------

